# Australia vs. New Zealand



## Evan_Frame (Nov 30, 2010)

What is the difference?

Before a slew of flames or wikipedia links get posted, I live in Canada. Canada is not America. We have a Prime Minister, they have a President. We pay a lot for taxes and gasoline, they do not. Our winters are cold and white no matter where you are, a bunch of their country hasn't seen snow before. We have a tiny army, they do not.

While I could read up on the factual differences I think this is an excellent place to find out the native point of view. 

Generalizations are allowed, but not "We are better"


----------



## aronpm (Nov 30, 2010)

Everybody from New Zealand has a sexual attraction to sheep.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 30, 2010)

We pronounce "i" and "e" properly.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 30, 2010)

S-sn... sn-sn-snow? What is snow? Stop confuzzling me. 

Dallas, Canada = Nightmares


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 30, 2010)

New Zealand has Dene, Australia has Feliks. God, it's a tough battle.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 30, 2010)

Interesting topic. I'm curious to hear if New Zealander's also have a (inferiority complex) misplaced sense of rivalry with Australians. In Scotland most people really don't like England doing well in competitions, but the English have no such problem with Scotland doing well. I was always curious if this was the same with other big/small country pairs (US/Canada, Australia/NZ, etc.)


----------



## Enter (Nov 30, 2010)

Australia: Aborigini, continent
New Zealand: Māori, island


----------



## Evan_Frame (Nov 30, 2010)

We are fine with the US doing well at sports, they are bigger they should do better. Unless it is hockey. We really don't like that.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 30, 2010)

Enter said:


> Australia: Aborigini, continent
> New Zealand: Māori, island



Wait, isn't British convicts missing from the description?


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2010)

New Zealanders and Australians have a "friendly" rivalry in sports. Let's put it this way, if we beat them at anything we pretty much take a "shame on them" stance because they have 5x as many people to choose from as we do.

Some other differences:
- We have different Prime Ministers. In Australia they have Julia Gillard, in New Zealand we have John Key.
- Australia is a giant desert filled with convicts; New Zealand is typically portrayed as a pretty country with nice landscape (I believe this is greatly misleading).
- Our natives are significantly different.
- It is much hotter in Australia, especially to the west and north.
- Australia has a massive army that basically follows the US around like sheep; New Zealand has a small army with a focus on peace-keeping.
- Australia has a much stronger dollar and people earn more over there.

That's a bunch of stuff off the top of my head. Not sure what else you might want to know.


----------



## Juju (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah I'm from New Zealand. There is pretty much no reason to live over here unless you really love the scenery/climate or you have strong social/cultural ties to the place. Financially it is rubbish being here as a worker and a consumer. Not to mention really bad internet.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 30, 2010)

Enter said:


> Australia: Aborigini, continent
> New Zealand: Māori, island


 
Ummm, do I need to point out that Australia is NOT continent? New Zealand is part of the continent too, and I think you are mistaken for Australasia, or Oceania.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Ummm, do I need to point out that Australia is NOT continent? New Zealand is part of the continent too


 
The sun moves around the earth. There... you tried hard, but I believe I still win.


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2010)

hahaha that's a funny one.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 1, 2010)

NZ > Aus

fact


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaha, don't you hate it when you think your the smart one coz you know all your geography etc, then you STILL get bummed out....


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 1, 2010)

I live in Australia but if I were to pick the next best country in the world to live I would probably say New Zealand.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Pretty much all of the US has seen snow at some point. Last year Miami even got snow.


Here in Atlanta I actually saw some snow tonight. Didn't stick, but was there.


----------



## angelu1125 (Dec 1, 2010)

I like New Zealand better but it seems more fun in Australia with all of their theme parks and stuff but when it comes down to sport, New Zealand is waaaay better.

I just hope we waste them next year at the rugby world cup


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 2, 2015)

Australia has Faz. Soon NZ will have ME 
In seriousness the internet does suck in NZ. We have a lot of sheep. Its a great place to live, great views, nice people. But its best for children/older people, jobs can be hard to find here, especially if you want to be a Physicist like me 
Also 5 year thread bump FTW


----------



## Dene (Sep 2, 2015)

Heh since this thread I've been living in Melbourne for 4 years. It's interesting to have a completely different perspective, but ultimately what I said before is pretty much true. 

When it comes to sport, it turns out Australians are 100% obsessed with themselves and no one else, not even NZers. When Australia is winning it's all you hear about (and boy are they so biased in their views). When Australia is losing they spin it to sound better than it is then brush it under the rug and pretend it never happened. I guess it's mostly only NZers that really care about a sporting rivalry. Then again, now that the Kiwis are the top Rugby League team, all of a sudden the Australians aren't so interested in playing against us anymore... only a little bit suspicious.

Also, it's surprising how much more racist Australians are (although the latest anti-Asian crap coming out of New Zealand is disgraceful).



OLLiver said:


> nice people.



Funny, yesterday my co-worker was talking to a New Zealander on the phone and after the conversation was like "man kiwis are all so nice. NZers are such a nice people". Ahahaha


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 6, 2015)

Dene said:


> When it comes to sport, it turns out Australians are 100% obsessed with themselves and no one else, not even NZers. When Australia is winning it's all you hear about (and boy are they so biased in their views). When Australia is losing they spin it to sound better than it is then brush it under the rug and pretend it never happened.



This could be the sporting autobiography of the whole country


----------

